# Let us see your "BIG" pipes....



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

This is the biggest pipe that I own, it's a bjarne double apple. This has been my companion for my hour and twenty minute drive to and from work for quite some time. I load her up with Kendal Kentucky every morning and afternoon and I end up knocking out some baccy when I get both places. So here's the p0rn:



















*And YES the bowl is HUGE, that is a quarter in there....*










*And 3/4 of my thumb.....*










So there's my baby. I guess you could also classify it as dual purpose, if someone gives me some crap I can just beat them with it..... :lol:

Let's see your big pipes.....


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Just finished a few "Oversized" pipes.
Not *quite* as big as your Double Apple. But not far off!
Here are pics of the last two:

OverCanadian:



OverFreehand:


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I wish I knew enough about computers to show the pipe, but I have one almost as big. The chamber is the diameter of a quarter and the depth covers my Knuckle of my thumb.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

OK, so this pipe isn't that big by general standards, but it's the biggest one I own. (And I like posting pictures of pipes.) I find it to be almost intimidatingly large, I guess it will be a while before I take the plunge on a really big pipe.

A nickel falls right to the bottom of the chamber, but a quarter won't fit, And the chamber stops just before passing the secong knuckle on my index finger.



















A McCarter custom bent billiard. My first pipe from Dave, and far from my last.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Max_Power said:


>


You scored an incredible piece of briar from Dave... Those lines are hypnotizing!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> A McCarter custom bent billiard. My first pipe from Dave, and far from my last.


I'm feeling the need to take the plunge and start talking to Dave......

<<<<< Running over to... McCarter Pipes

**And wouldn't you know it the freehand is sold..... **


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Dang I just got home from college and I have 4 big pipes there, ill put them up on here sunday night!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Not a great picture, but you can tell from the zippo next to it that these two Mario Grandes are pretty big beasts!


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

Ah, Dan, I see you posted up your clenchers for us all to gawk at! They're very nice. Now, go ahead and show us your big pipes!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I am a big pipe smoker. Yes, I am big and so are my favorite pipes. And,,, I like to post pictures so some of the pipes may have been seen before.










After looking at the above picture, there is no way to see the scale so I added these for scale.



















The top and bottom right pipes in the first picture are used exclusively for nubbing cigars. They can handle a rg just over 60 but the bowls taper a bit so I can nub most any cigar I am likely to smoke.

The middle pipe on the right has the shortest smoke time bowl of all my pipes except for a churchwarden. A lot of wood and a bowl that only measures 9/16" inside.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

My next pipe will be a big one. My local B&M (Romeo's) has some monsters that I have been eyeing. I too am a bigger dude (5' 11" and 256 lbs) and I can't wait to get one that matches me. Hahaha


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

From top left, going clockwise: Missouri Meerschaum Freehand, Nording Signature, Wally Frank Deluxe, Lee Von Erck freehand. And those are standard sized lighters, a Zippo and a Xikar Pipeline.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

bwhite220 said:


> My next pipe will be a big one. My local B&M (Romeo's) has some monsters that I have been eyeing. I too am a bigger dude (5' 11" and 256 lbs) and I can't wait to get one that matches me. Hahaha


Which one you eyeing? I'm not working there anytime soon, but I'll call him and get him to put it aside for you if you want.


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> The top and bottom right pipes in the first picture are used exclusively for nubbing cigars. They can handle a rg just over 60 but the bowls taper a bit so I can nub most any cigar I am likely to smoke.
> 
> The middle pipe on the right has the shortest smoke time bowl of all my pipes except for a churchwarden. A lot of wood and a bowl that only measures 9/16" inside.


Hilarious, using your dog for scale. Almost as big, too. 
Looks like a Rat Terrier. Great dogs. Cool pipe.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice pipes gentlemen!


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

This is really making me want to carve a large pipe.


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

This behemoth comes in at 4.6oz... The reason I try to buy all my pipes in person. 
The bowl is smaller than Jeff's as it won't fit a quarter, but it's still pretty big. Still
need to smoke it.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

That is a gorgeous hunk of briar, Mark. However you're buying pipes, you should keep doing it that way, because it's working.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm in awe over some of the pipes you guys have. I'm on the constant look out for larger pipes. I think I'm pulled to them as I'm a fairly fast smoker and end up getting upset with a bowl that only lasts 10-15 minutes. So keep them coming fellas!


----------



## keen smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I bought a "No Comment" Mario Grandi Poker almost 2 years ago thinking I wanted to try out a truly Jumbo pipe. I have some large Bjarnes and Ser Jacopos but didn't have anything that was really huge.

















The little pipe in front of it is a Brebbia pot that is probably a grp 2 in size. I think I've smoked the poker 3 times. Turns out I'm not into huge pipes at all and now tend to buy smaller ones. In fact I was thinking about putting it up for sale or trade - it certainly looks cool on my shelf but I'd rather it go to someone who would actually smoke the monster!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

keen smoke said:


> *In fact I was thinking about putting it up for sale or trade - it certainly looks cool on my shelf but I'd rather it go to someone who would actually smoke the monster!*


Well Brother if you are indeed thinking of selling or trading it I would love to have the opportunity..... I'd surly smoke it!


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

My largest is a Savinelli Autograph from the 70s. I bought it as an estate from Marty Pulvers. It's not as large as some I guess but to me it is a special occasion pipe as a full bowl lasts 2.5-3 hours for me. Then again, I smoke really slow.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

That's very nice looking Tyler!!


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Here are my big pipes, I thew in a zippo and a falcon for some size comparison. The ones on the left starting from the top are the Falcon, MM General, and a Magna Rusticated Rhodesian. On the Right there is a Mario Grandi bent egg or pear, IMP Meerschaum Large Pickaxe, and a Mario Grandi Freehand Poker


----------



## hornalum (Jan 2, 2012)

Here are my largest pipes mixed in with a few smaller ones:









Starting from the 12 o'clock position and going clockwise:
1.) Dejarnett custom poker
2.) Boswell
3.) Peterson 80S
4.) Faaborg
5.) Savinelli Estella
6.) Bjarne
7.) Giant Bjarne
8.) Ser Jacopo Maxima stacked bulldog
9.) Tim Thorpe 
10.) Nording Freehand
11.) Savinelli Estella Handmade
Center top: Ardor chubby billiard
Center bottom: Ardor magnum chimney


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Man am I ever getting a serious case of PAD right now!!!


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Man am I ever getting a serious case of PAD right now!!!


Come see me. I can help you with that....:spy:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

HWiebe said:


> Come see me. I can help you with that....:spy:


PM on the way Sir.... :lol:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

keen smoke said:


> View attachment 36903
> 
> 
> View attachment 36904
> ...


This "little" baby is on it's way to me!!! I can't wait!!


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> This "little" baby is on it's way to me!!! I can't wait!!


Very nice man!! Congratulations on acquiring such a beautiful pipe.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Wallbright said:


> Very nice man!! Congratulations on acquiring such a beautiful pipe.


Thank you Sir!! Now I think that I've got my fill on really BIG pipes. I think it's time to start looking for ones like your Autograph!


----------

